# Ordered a watch from Meranom 70 days ago and it's still in Russia.



## MarkinKC (Dec 10, 2017)

I keep asking them for a refund and they tell me to keep waiting.

I tried to call Paypal and they don't answer the phone due to the coronavirus so I filled out a form, which they sent to Meranom who will ignore it.

Never again.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

That sucks.

If you really want that watch, it might be worth waiting.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm certain its because of the pandemic. But good idea starting the process anyway. I am still waiting on something from St. Petersburg for about the same time. Its coming. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

I ordered a 170683 about 3 weeks ago. Everything coming in i taking longer with what's going on. I have ordered before and it usually takes a while. I would be patient for a little longer but 70 days is quite a while and more then usual. Have you checked the tracking I'm assuming and see if it's been given off to USPS. I had one incident where they had it for about 10 days before I finally got a notice in my mail box to come in to post office. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

I understand how frustrating it is, I currently have two watches held up in Russia. One is from Meranom and the other is the most expensive piece I've ever bought. However please take into consideration that once the package is mailed they have no control over it , especially in such bizarre circumstances.

It would probably be the same regardless of who the seller was. Also, how can they send you a refund for something still in the system that you are more than likely going to receive? Some people would just keep the watch and the refund.


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as well. Now at least I know you can receive your watch earlier than me. 35 more days for me to get to the same point you are today.

The watch that I have waited for 2 years for reissue finally released and I ordered right away. 35 days later the package is still stuck somewhere in the Russian postal system right after release from customs 27 days ago.

Buying from Russia and ship via Russian Post means we must accept delay as a norm. Is all about economics, no carrier is willing to operate at a loss, so delay and long queue is inevitable. With the pandemic in Europe and now starting to expand in Russia, more delay is to be expected as flights cancelled and manpower reduced.

Next time, if I order again from Russia, I will check into faster paid shipping option instead of free shipping where package is going via parcel post.


----------



## CYKORYAN (Mar 25, 2020)

Same here!

I didn’t buy a watch. I bought an exhibition caseback, a strap and a blank stainless bezel from Meranom. I ordered on February 10, still nothing....

Granted, my package was released from Russia, though no follow up on where it currently is now, or when it may arrive...


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah, I've got two watches in separate orders, on the way from them. Radio rooms! I sure wouldn't be asking for a refund, since the situation is not their fault. When the problem clears up, we'll get our watches. 

Heheh. I finally realise that all I really need are Vostoks and Casios, but too late! Well, a few Seikos too. Then again, the Monsters are pretty much as close as Seiko gets to a Vostok.


----------



## pangwaiping (Jul 24, 2015)

don't worry, now condition is very serious. Meranom can be trusted. but need to wait.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

All this sort of reminds me of the time Russia Post decided that it would be so much cheaper to put all the "Air Mail" packages in a shipping container.

Then wait until it was full.

Then put it on a ship and send it on it's merry way. 

Most times it took around 3 months to fill the container and then another month on the actual ship in transit time. 

Oh those were the days :-!


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Here's a great read to fill in some time https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/massive-delays-russia-post-2266641.html


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

MarkinKC said:


> I keep asking them for a refund and they tell me to keep waiting.
> 
> I tried to call Paypal and they don't answer the phone due to the coronavirus so I filled out a form, which they sent to Meranom who will ignore it.
> 
> Never again.


Hello
You write to us that you made the order 60 days ago, 02/03 - February 3.

We have already written to you several times that you placed your order on March 2, and this is 30 days less.

02/03 in the Russian order of the calendar date means March 2, and not February 3.

You can see in your card statement when the order was paid.

You have 180 days to open Paypal dispute.

To everyone:

Due to the Covid19 coronavirus epidemic, many countries stopped air traffic or many flights were canceled. 
Therefore, many postal items are delayed at the stage of export from Russia - the parcel passes through Russian customs and further awaits shipment from Russia.
But since it was already said that many flights were canceled, the parcels were (will) be sent by groundmail or by sea, which can add 1-2 months for delivery.
Further, upon arrival in the country of destination, some postal services also work with delays - the number of employees in customs or post service may be reduced there.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Strange, I received fly tying materials (fur & feathers) one package from Finland and the other from the UK just this week / today. Time on both was right at 2 weeks including customs in America. Of course these were not from Russia.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

Ard said:


> Strange, I received fly tying materials (fur & feathers) one package from Finland and the other from the UK just this week / today. Time on both was right at 2 weeks including customs in America. Of course these were not from Russia.


you are comparing incomparable


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I lost several watch packages over the past few years, some from Russia, some from Ukraine, some from other locations around the world. Most of those I've been able to track down were lost upon arrival into my home country--which is supposed to be a "developped" one.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

tokareva said:


> I understand how frustrating it is, I currently have two watches held up in Russia. One is from Meranom and the other is the most expensive piece I've ever bought. However please take into consideration that once the package is mailed they have no control over it , especially in such bizarre circumstances.
> 
> It would probably be the same regardless of who the seller was. Also, how can they send you a refund for something still in the system that you are more than likely going to receive? Some people would just keep the watch and the refund.



Ohh I can't stand it...Please tell us about this most expensive watch.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

As a result, the buyer still opened a dispute.



> I actually ordered the watch on 2/3/2020. Meranom said the average delivery time is 20 days. It's now been 70 days and my watch is still in Russia.


20 days is the average delivery time to USA that was before the coronovirus epidemic. Now delivery times have increased.

the buyer does not understand that he bought the goods on March 2, and not on February 3.

And does not understand about average values.

It turns out like this:
The first buyer received the order in 10 days.
second buyer in 30 days.
The average is 20 days.

The third buyer opens a dispute after 25 days, because he did not receive the parcel in 20 days.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

meranom said:


> As a result, the buyer still opened a dispute.
> 
> 20 days is the average delivery time to USA that was before the coronovirus epidemic. Now delivery times have increased.
> 
> ...


I think we all realise you had a proper pillock there and understand your frustration.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Given that 1/ Russian Post can be 'slow' and 2/ the current world situation, I'd just sit back and wait it out, no point in getting all upset over it - once something is in _any_ postal system, it's out of the senders hands, so can't lay the blame at their doorstep - I'm waiting for some packages myself from various places, but not going to 'kick off' if they're late arriving - they'll turn up when they arrive.

I should hope that PayPal will be sensible and delaying any actions on orders that are late being delivered to reflect the current world situation (but I wouldn't want to be a seller relying on them taking that attitude!)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> I think we all realise you had a proper pillock there and understand your frustration.


Wonder how "pillock" translates into Russian?:think: - Hopefully correctly!


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Last week I ordered a Sturmanskie Heritage Arctic from Germany and they've told me they can't ship it to me because Deutsche Post has suspended all deliveries to Australia. I expect similar restrictions are in place all over the world and you may or may not be informed about them.

I was given the choice of cancelling my order or waiting until deliveries resume - whenever that might be. I've decided to wait.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I should hope that PayPal will be sensible and delaying any actions on orders that are late being delivered to reflect the current world situation (but I wouldn't want to be a seller relying on them taking that attitude!)


Yes, Paypal already wrote:

PayPal is committed to supporting sellers whose business has been affected by the situation with COVID-19. We decided to abolish chargeback fees for merchants in respect of whom buyers opened disputes with their credit card issuing banks. This offer is valid from March 26 to April 30, 2020.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Wonder how "pillock" translates into Russian?:think: - Hopefully correctly!


Perhaps we'll find out:-!


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Ohh I can't stand it...Please tell us about this most expensive watch.


It's a Zlatoust 194 Chs for $424 (normally $534). Probably not expensive to many here, but it is for me.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/time-get-deal-russian-watches-5146951.html


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

tokareva said:


> It's a Zlatoust 194 Chs for $424 (normally $534). Probably not expensive to many here, but it is for me.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/time-get-deal-russian-watches-5146951.html


 Thanks for that tokareva---Thought about and would love to own a Zlatoust, Just too expensive to widen the door openings in my house

Moving back on thread, Meranom sent me some parts to Sydney that arrived here a couple of weeks ago and I am pretty sure that was only three weeks from ordering.
However, other watches paid for at the same time or earlier from mother Russia have still not arrived here.

It's simply the "luck of the draw" with some stuff from that part of the world... don't forget those wonderful people from Customs may be short staffed .


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

"Pillock" truly one of my favorite words.. Should be used more often.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

tokareva said:


> It's a Zlatoust 194 Chs for $424 (normally $534). Probably not expensive to many here, but it is for me.


Plenty expensive for me tokareva. I have a similarly priced 1967 that is held up in mail limbo. If it was a standard $100 Vostok I'd move on, but shelling out $400 and not knowing what's going on 45 days later is harder for me to stomach.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Well I ordered two Vostok watches (paid for) in mid-March and I can only assume that they will be tied up in the mail system for . . . . Weeks? Months? . . . good thing I am patient.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

I placed my order on 7th April for an Amphibian Classic 170862 - a watch I've wanted for ages and is never in stock when I remember to check. Finally bagged one.

The shipping on this is currently showing:
2020-04-15 05:22 Russian Federation, Item Leaving overseas

My last watch from Meranom took less than 15 days from Russia to my doorstep in the UK. That was before the global madness kicked in. Some things from China have recently taken 2mths to arrive and others only a couple of weeks. The post is really weird right now everywhere and even domestic post in the UK is hit and miss for timing of deliveries.

Bottom line is: Meranom are brilliant to deal with and I'd trust them 100% every time.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just me , but , this thread reminds me of ....


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

arktika1148 said:


> Just me , but , this thread reminds me of ....


Eyup. Put wood in hole.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I placed my order on 7th April for an Amphibian Classic 170862 - a watch I've wanted for ages and is never in stock when I remember to check. Finally bagged one.
> 
> The shipping on this is currently showing:
> 2020-04-15 05:22 Russian Federation, Item Leaving overseas
> ...


YES! I have ordered through both Meranom and Komandirskie and Meranom is phenomenal with delivery time. And they also check their watches for timing and functionality before shipping. Or so they claim.

(My most recent order through Komandiskie was only because Meranom was out of stock.)

These Russian watches so far seem to be really good quality for the price. Many Foreign currencies go a long way in Russia.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wait for it. Meranom has never let me down in over 20 orders. We’re all in the same boat so to speak, and I mean that literally. I have an order from March 6th. A springtime 420B34 I’ve been waiting 4 years to buy. Cleared Russian customs March 16th. 30 days since customs clearance. Maybe it’s on boat around the mid-Atlantic ridge right about now. I would prefer it was relaxing in a secure warehouse at Vnukovo waiting for flights to recommence, but oh well. Just remember the “Crazy Ivan” is always to starboard in the bottom half of the hour. Stay healthy...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

In years to come well say "you weren't there man"


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Zany4 said:


> Wait for it. Meranom has never let me down in over 20 orders. We're all in the same boat so to speak, and I mean that literally. I have an order from March 6th. A springtime 420B34 I've been waiting 4 years to buy. Cleared Russian customs March 16th. 30 days since customs clearance. Maybe it's on boat around the mid-Atlantic ridge right about now. I would prefer it was relaxing in a secure warehouse at Vnukovo waiting for flights to recommence, but oh well. Just remember the "Crazy Ivan" is always to starboard in the bottom half of the hour. Stay healthy...


Such a great movie!! I might watch it again after that reminder. Cheers


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

I am waiting on a Meranom order as well. It was shipped a day after ordering and now it is somewhere in the Russian post system waiting to be shipped internationally, released by customs 3 days after shipping. No updates after this. And now we wait...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

FrankDerek said:


> I am waiting on a Meranom order as well. It was shipped a day after ordering and now it is somewhere in the Russian post system waiting to be shipped internationally, released by customs 3 days after shipping. No updates after this. And now we wait...


Join the que.

They'll all get there eventually...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I bought an orange Neptune at meranom. When I realized it was stuck somewhere in the postal Lovercraft-ish universe, I bought two other watches from Russia on ebay. Don't ask.


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

I know this doesn't help but I will say it. I've ordered several watches from Meranom including the WUS special slava. They will take care of you no doubt, russian post moves at glacial speed and you have to accept that. Ive ordered from other companies in russia and I will say that Meranom was by far the best about communications about the shipping process even to me here in Alaska


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Kotsov said:


> Join the que.
> 
> They'll all get there eventually...


Yes! I am not worried that they wont come, and it is clear that this delay is in no way, shape of form something that can be held against Meranom. It does keep me from buying any other watches because I made a deal with myself to never buy a new watch while there is one on its way. So straps it is!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

FrankDerek said:


> I made a deal with myself to never buy a new watch while there is one on its way. So straps it is!


You sir, have more willpower than I. Respect! I use the time waiting for deliveries to shop for more watches. I'm so weak.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm halfway. My golden rule is never more than three watch packages on their way at the same time. That rule is continuously violated.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

leastonh said:


> You sir, have more willpower than I. Respect! I use the time waiting for deliveries to shop for more watches. I'm so weak.


+1 here

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. Ordered a watch from chistopolcity a month ago, and the last update was "Released from Russia". 
I'll be patient considering everything that's going on right now, but it's a nervous wait.


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. Ordered a watch from chistopolcity a month ago, and the last update was "Released from Russia". 
I'll be patient considering everything that's going on right now, but it's a nervous wait.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

ned-ludd said:


> Last week I ordered a Sturmanskie Heritage Arctic from Germany and they've told me they can't ship it to me because Deutsche Post has suspended all deliveries to Australia. I expect similar restrictions are in place all over the world and you may or may not be informed about them.
> 
> I was given the choice of cancelling my order or waiting until deliveries resume - whenever that might be. I've decided to wait.


AFAIK all parcel post from Europe to USA has been suspended, letters are still ok but are taking a lot longer.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

vintagewatchfiend said:


> I'm in the same boat. Ordered a watch from chistopolcity a month ago, and the last update was "Released from Russia".
> I'll be patient considering everything that's going on right now, but it's a nervous wait.


I would really be nervous if I had ordered from Chistopolcity, especially considering how bad they package things. :roll:.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

leastonh said:


> You sir, have more willpower than I. Respect! I use the time waiting for deliveries to shop for more watches. I'm so weak.


Its mainly to do with curbing my spending, if I let myself go i'm like a kid with € 100 in a candy shop. Get 2 of everything!

But the thing is, I usually don't order/buy from outside the EU, which means minimal times between buying a watch and getting my hands on it. The longest I had to wait was 2.5 weeks for a San Martin I ordered from AliExpress. The vintage watches I bought from sellers in Poland and Bulgaria were here in almost no time, as well as the Tisell from Korea.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I don’t have any insights into the details, but I’ve had this happen twice. Once from Meranom and once from an eBay seller in Russia. The package leaves Russia and then goes back. It didn’t say it arrived anywhere, just that it left Russia and the next scan was back in Russia.

And I just waited them out and they showed up eventually.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Look what just showed up. No notice from USPS regarding arriving / passing US customs at JFK. Just a text message showing delivered in my mailbox. Shipped from Chistopol 3/10, arrived in New Jersey 4/22. Not horrible considering the world falling apart...


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Always wait.Meranom is reliable.


----------



## Limewater (Jul 4, 2016)

Zany4 said:


> Look what just showed up. No notice from USPS regarding arriving / passing US customs at JFK. Just a text message showing delivered in my mailbox. Shipped from Chistopol 3/10, arrived in New Jersey 4/22. Not horrible considering the world falling apart...


They didn't make you sign for it? Every time I've gotten a package from Russia I either had to be home or had to go to the post office to sign for it.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Limewater said:


> Zany4 said:
> 
> 
> > Look what just showed up. No notice from USPS regarding arriving / passing US customs at JFK. Just a text message showing delivered in my mailbox. Shipped from Chistopol 3/10, arrived in New Jersey 4/22. Not horrible considering the world falling apart...
> ...


No signing for it. Under current current environment if value is under $100 neither USPS or FedEx is requiring signatures as far as I know.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

I've ordered 5 watches from Meranom and the last three were scanned in Russia and then disappeared until they magically showed up in my mail box. 

What I think it was is the barcode on the packages had been "scuffed" to the point of being unreadable, so they weren't being scanned into the tracking systems. 

They were basically scanned into the Russian post and then gone.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

FrankDerek said:


> Its mainly to do with curbing my spending, if I let myself go i'm like a kid with € 100 in a candy shop. Get 2 of everything!
> 
> But the thing is, I usually don't order/buy from outside the EU, which means minimal times between buying a watch and getting my hands on it. The longest I had to wait was 2.5 weeks for a San Martin I ordered from AliExpress. The vintage watches I bought from sellers in Poland and Bulgaria were here in almost no time, as well as the Tisell from Korea.


That's pretty quick from AliEx. The fastest delivery I ever had from them was 2wks and that was the only one that arrived in under a month. I've had watches from Canada, Bulgaria, various places in Russia and none have been too bad for timings. I prefer within the EU simply because of the insane taxes and fees added to everything from the US. The last micro I bought came from Singapore and that cost me too. Deliveries from the US and Canada came before C19 and so there were no delays. I'd think twice now though.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Here's the latest on my shipment. Nothing new in the last 7 days. I don't know whether it's still in Russia at Vnukovo airport or is now on a ship somewhere... :think: It'll be a nice surprise when it arrives, however long it takes 









EDIT: I really need to stop looking at the tracking. It never moves anyway, but every time I do I start browsing Meranom and find more watches I want from them. So hard to resist Vostok!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

The 170862 just arrived! Despite all, orders are coming through ok, even if the tracking isn't being updated all the time. Mine took just over 3wks to arrive with me in the UK from Russia. Considering all that's happening right now, that's impressive.

Here's the complete tracking for the watch in case it helps you compare timings...notice the gap from 15th to 27th April.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Similar situation here. I had a package shipped via EMS from Japan (with two used JDM Citizens in it) April 10. Usually that would take less than a week to arrive, it’s been nearly three. My Cheapest NATO straps order from late March has still not arrived from Sweden. So we wait.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

leastonh said:


> That's pretty quick from AliEx. The fastest delivery I ever had from them was 2wks and that was the only one that arrived in under a month. I've had watches from Canada, Bulgaria, various places in Russia and none have been too bad for timings. I prefer within the EU simply because of the insane taxes and fees added to everything from the US. The last micro I bought came from Singapore and that cost me too. Deliveries from the US and Canada came before C19 and so there were no delays. I'd think twice now though.


You want insane taxes? Try Brazil; 100% Federal Import Duty plus State taxes (in the plural) depending on what is being imported (watches are at the top end of the scales...).

I had a couple of watches delivered to my brother in UK of which one was from Singapore (the others EU) so I paid the UK VAT etc. on that one which was preferable. Of course; at the time I had been planning on visiting him this month which in the current circumstances has been deferred until some unspecified time in the future so it will be a long time before I get my hands on these purchases.

Presumably at the end of next January watches from EU will get hit for UK taxes too?


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> Similar situation here. I had a package shipped via EMS from Japan (with two used JDM Citizens in it) April 10. Usually that would take less than a week to arrive, it's been nearly three. My Cheapest NATO straps order from late March has still not arrived from Sweden. So we wait.


It took a while (3+ weeks) for my straps from Cheapest Nato Straps to get here (NL), but that had more to do with the delay in shipping them due to the large number of orders they had


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> You want insane taxes? Try Brazil; 100% Federal Import Duty plus State taxes (in the plural) depending on what is being imported (watches are at the top end of the scales...).
> 
> I had a couple of watches delivered to my brother in UK of which one was from Singapore (the others EU) so I paid the UK VAT etc. on that one which was preferable. Of course; at the time I had been planning on visiting him this month which in the current circumstances has been deferred until some unspecified time in the future so it will be a long time before I get my hands on these purchases.
> 
> Presumably at the end of next January watches from EU will get hit for UK taxes too?


Who knows. The level of incompetence of the UK government is boundless....


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> You want insane taxes? Try Brazil; 100% Federal Import Duty plus State taxes (in the plural) depending on what is being imported (watches are at the top end of the scales...).
> 
> I had a couple of watches delivered to my brother in UK of which one was from Singapore (the others EU) so I paid the UK VAT etc. on that one which was preferable. Of course; at the time I had been planning on visiting him this month which in the current circumstances has been deferred until some unspecified time in the future so it will be a long time before I get my hands on these purchases.
> 
> Presumably at the end of next January watches from EU will get hit for UK taxes too?


I'd imagine things are going to change quite a lot from next year. They are scrapping the 'no VAT' on purchases under £18 and so any currently cheap buys from the likes of AliEx will vanish. The most I paid in tax and handling fees for a watch from Singapore to the UK was £50. That was too much and I wouldn't do it again.

It sounds like Brazil is a nightmare for taxes on imports! Are the fees fixed or does it depend on the courier, as with the UK?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

leastonh said:


> I'd imagine things are going to change quite a lot from next year. They are scrapping the 'no VAT' on purchases over £18 and so any currently cheap buys from the likes of AliEx will vanish. The most I paid in tax and handling fees for a watch from Singapore to the UK was £50. That was too much and I wouldn't do it again.
> 
> It sounds like Brazil is a nightmare for taxes on imports! Are the fees fixed or does it depend on the courier, as with the UK?


It is! Taxes are calculated by customs but yes couriers may charge an additional fee for processing. But if using a courier such as DHL you can reasonably expect your parcel to be delivered within 24 hours of arrival in the country (they pay the customs duty so the parcel is released immediately but obviously don't hand it over until the recipient has reimbursed them). 
Post office? Not so fast...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> It is! Taxes are calculated by customs but yes couriers may charge an additional fee for processing. But if using a courier such as DHL you can reasonably expect your parcel to be delivered within 24 hours of arrival in the country (they pay the customs duty so the parcel is released immediately but obviously don't hand it over until the recipient has reimbursed them).
> Post office? Not so fast...


DHL were fast last time I used them, although the UK Post Office are generally good too. Apparently, ordering into the UK using DHL always means customs tax will be charged. It's one of the reasons I won't buy from CreationWatches any more. The extra fees negate the savings made buying their grey market watches.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

FrankDerek said:


> It took a while (3+ weeks) for my straps from Cheapest Nato Straps to get here (NL), but that had more to do with the delay in shipping them due to the large number of orders they had


It took them a week to ship, it's been a month since then.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Ziptie said:


> It took them a week to ship, it's been a month since then.


Week, month, haircut. These terms will only have meaning after lockdown ends.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> ...couriers may charge an additional fee for processing...
> 
> ...they pay the customs duty so the parcel is released immediately but obviously don't hand it over until the recipient has reimbursed them).


Or they'll hand the package over and then surprise extort you later, over a processing service you never even consented to. :roll:

http://blogs.denverpost.com/thebalancesheet/2012/03/29/fedex-customs-duty-fee-unfair/3411/


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Arizone said:


> Or they'll hand the package over and then surprise extort you later, over a processing service you never even consented to. :roll:
> 
> Federal Express customs duty fee is money in the bank on consumer back


I can't say my experiences with FedEx (in Australia) were that great either and I generally avoid them.

Interesting that in the US they can hit you after the event with a bill for a charge you didn't accept in advance. Even in Brazil (and this is also the case in my experience in Australia) they have to contact you in advance and get your acknowledgement of the charges; otherwise they would have no legal right to bill you.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I can't say my experiences with FedEx (in Australia) were that great either and I generally avoid them.
> 
> Interesting that in the US they can hit you after the event with a bill for a charge you didn't accept in advance. Even in Brazil (and this is also the case in my experience in Australia) they have to contact you in advance and get your acknowledgement of the charges; otherwise they would have no legal right to bill you.


I wondered about the legality of all this. If they pay your (not their!) customs fee without your consent and then expect you to pay not only that, but a fee from said courier for doing so, what happens if you refuse to pay it, arguing that they did all this without your knowledge or consent? Do they have the right to refuse to hand over the parcel? The courier has had their fee already for delivering the item, so for them to arbitrarily pay your customs fee AND add another charge for doing so seems very shady!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Parcel Force UK, does it similar, I think its about £40 'admin fee' for paying the customs charges


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Parcel Force UK, does it similar, I think its about £40 'admin fee' for paying the customs charges


Are you sure. I thought it was about £8 plus the VAT on the value of the parcel at 20% from memory


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Are you sure. I thought it was about £8 plus the VAT on the value of the parcel at 20% from memory


You could well be right - must admit that I've never been 'caught' by them, was going by what a friend had said he'd been caught on a package from the States - so could it have been the fee, plus 20% VAT on the cost, totalling the £40, only time I've had dealings with them, was years ago, when my brother-in-law was in the States (late '80s/early '90s) & they sent our Xmas presents over (had to pay duty on them + handling fee, but can't remember the cost)


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well I am in the same boat one at 38 days the other at 30 So I guess we just have to wait. I just got a package from Singapore that normally takes max 3 weeks this one was six weeks. The hold up happened after leaving Singapore it just fell into the black hole after it was handed over to the airline, I guess with all the cancelled flights who knows when it will show. However I had a package out of Germany with DHL the normal 4 days, but they have their own planes.


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Update, I was just got a reply from Scubadude and he says as long as all the flights are being cancelled some mail shipments are coming by SEA so plan on 2-2.5 months Oh well the shipping costs are free so thats what happens at times.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

A dive watch shipped by sea, it actually makes some sense to me.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

To put another spin on it...I posted yesterday and today in another thread that I received a strap from AliEx that took 13 days from China to England yesterday and another from the same order (different seller) arrived today. It's nuts!


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

The first of the Radio Rooms arrived last week. Case:120, with the blued hands. Great watch, I'm liking it more than the SKX013 I used to have. It did this stutter thing with the seconds hand between the 11 and 14 second markers on the dial at first, but I guess the tension spring loosened up - it doesn't seem to do it any more. Since I knew about the indirectly driven seconds hands doing this occasionally, I was never bothered by it. In fact, it was sort of amusing. I might even miss it a bit, lol.
Oh, even the soft silicone strap that comes with it is really nice. It's on a Nato for now though. Thanks Meranom!


----------



## rockhardy (May 19, 2020)

May I ask when you placed your order? Just trying to gauge how much longer I should expect to wait for my watch ordered on March 20. Thanks!


----------



## rockhardy (May 19, 2020)

zabat said:


> The first of the Radio Rooms arrived last week. Case:120, with the blued hands. Great watch, I'm liking it more than the SKX013 I used to have. It did this stutter thing with the seconds hand between the 11 and 14 second markers on the dial at first, but I guess the tension spring loosened up - it doesn't seem to do it any more. Since I knew about the indirectly driven seconds hands doing this occasionally, I was never bothered by it. In fact, it was sort of amusing. I might even miss it a bit, lol.
> Oh, even the soft silicone strap that comes with it is really nice. It's on a Nato for now though. Thanks Meranom!
> View attachment 15134713


May I ask when you placed your order? Just trying to gauge how much longer I should expect to wait for my watch ordered on March 20. Thanks!


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

rockhardy said:


> May I ask when you placed your order? Just trying to gauge how much longer I should expect to wait for my watch ordered on March 20. Thanks!


Ordered on March 1. The dial and hand mods and processing took only 3 days.
Shipped on March 4, arrived at my door on/about May 14. 
Great service from Meranom!

But things went nuts in March, so I expect the second Radio Room to take longer to arrive. It shipped on March 13, and hasn't yet arrived.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Limewater said:


> They didn't make you sign for it? Every time I've gotten a package from Russia I either had to be home or had to go to the post office to sign for it.


With this virus my USPS driver just signs for me, no personal contact. Makes sense


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

Day 75 since March 10 when my order was accepted by Russian Post, day 68 since released by custom house. Now my Meranom order matches the title of this thread. :roll:


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

OK! The second Radio Room arrived, and it is SO nice. I'm of two minds about the red bezel, but I also have a black one (same kind, with an aluminum insert), as well as the stock one with the big dots, that's usually paired with the 420 case. So: shipped March 13th, arrived May 25th. Not that any slowness of the mail system(s) is in any way the fault of Meranom.







Custom: Gilt hands, an old style Boktok style dial, signed crown - 3 days from order to shipping. Thank you, Meranom, for excellent service, once again!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

zabat said:


> OK! The second Radio Room arrived, and it is SO nice. I'm of two minds about the red bezel, but I also have a black one (same kind, with an aluminum insert), as well as the stock one with the big dots, that's usually paired with the 420 case. So: shipped March 13th, arrived May 25th. Not that any slowness of the mail system(s) is in any way the fault of Meranom.
> View attachment 15155073
> 
> Custom: Gilt hands, an old style Boktok style dial, signed crown - 3 days from order to shipping. Thank you, Meranom, for excellent service, once again!


Black bezel. You know it makes sense..


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

zabat said:


> I'm of two minds about the red bezel, but I also have a black one (same kind, with an aluminum insert)


Yep, Black bezel...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

zabat said:


> OK! The second Radio Room arrived, and it is SO nice. I'm of two minds about the red bezel, but I also have a black one (same kind, with an aluminum insert), as well as the stock one with the big dots, that's usually paired with the 420 case. So: shipped March 13th, arrived May 25th. Not that any slowness of the mail system(s) is in any way the fault of Meranom.
> View attachment 15155073
> 
> Custom: Gilt hands, an old style Boktok style dial, signed crown - 3 days from order to shipping. Thank you, Meranom, for excellent service, once again!


Congrats! Did you get any tracking updates along the way? Or was March 13th the only update, and then it just showed up? And one last question: what did the March 13th update say?

Sorry for the inquisition, but I'm waiting on at least 5 watches from them, and I could use the boost to morale!


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well their is hope for mine I ordered on March 23rd and the other one on April 4th so I will hope to see them in the next week or two. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> Similar situation here. I had a package shipped via EMS from Japan (with two used JDM Citizens in it) April 10. Usually that would take less than a week to arrive, it's been nearly three. My Cheapest NATO straps order from late March has still not arrived from Sweden. So we wait.


Update: after 33ish days with Japan Post, I asked Buyee.jp to get it back and use another service. They requested it may 14, received it Monday the 25th, shipped with DHL the 26th, and it should be here tomorrow, the 28th!

Link to the beauties.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-5-a-1246922-1217.html


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Congrats! Did you get any tracking updates along the way? Or was March 13th the only update, and then it just showed up? And one last question: what did the March 13th update say?
> 
> Sorry for the inquisition, but I'm waiting on at least 5 watches from them, and I could use the boost to morale!


Lots of updates! But once it got into the Great White North, nada! It never showed up on Canada Post's tracking page. It just suddenly appeared at my door.








Thanks to everyone who weighed in on my bezel deliberations. I have decided to keep it with the red one for now. If I do change it, I'll put the red bezel on the 120 (white dial) and the black on the 420. The red one's kind of growing on me...


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

zabat said:


> Thanks to everyone who weighed in on my bezel deliberations. I have decided to keep it with the red one for now. If I do change it, I'll put the red bezel on the 120 (white dial) and the black on the 420. The red one's kind of growing on me...


Nice! Hello from my 5 year old model with its new machined crown.


----------



## rockhardy (May 19, 2020)

Has anyone in the US received a shipment from Meranom since lockdown?


----------



## lqqker (Feb 13, 2015)

rockhardy said:


> Has anyone in the US received a shipment from Meranom since lockdown?


No, the last update I showed for an order placed on 3/25 is the following:

Destination - Tracking consuming: 383 ms
2020-03-30 15:23
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment -> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
2020-03-30 15:23
RUSSIAN FEDERATION, MOSKVA PCI-21, Processed Through Facility
2020-03-25 15:45
RUSSIAN FEDERATION, Acceptance

Origin - Tracking consuming: 223 ms
2020-03-30 16:09
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house
2020-03-30 16:08
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Handed over to customs
2020-03-30 15:23
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange
2020-03-29 22:20
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-03-27 22:47
Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2020-03-27 06:54
Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC Cex Posy`lok 420306, Processing, Sorting
2020-03-26 15:24
Russian Federation, Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-03-26 07:28
Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2020-03-25 17:23
Russian Federation, Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2020-03-25 16:54
Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Processing, Departed from origin facility
2020-03-25 15:45
Russian Federation, Chistopol` 422980, Acceptance, Single


----------



## rockhardy (May 19, 2020)

lqqker said:


> No, the last update I showed for an order placed on 3/25 is the following:
> 
> Destination - Tracking consuming: 383 ms
> 2020-03-30 15:23
> ...


This is exactly what my tracking page looks like too, except I ordered mine a few days earlier.


----------



## lqqker (Feb 13, 2015)

rockhardy said:


> This is exactly what my tracking page looks like too, except I ordered mine a few days earlier.


I reached out to Meranom at the 1 month mark (4/30) and was provided the following:

=============================================
> hello

> there are huge delays due to covid19

> please read
> forums.watchuseek.com/f10/virus-packages-5146493

> We already have many inquiries from buyers about delays in the delivery of orders.

> And we have repeatedly requested information from these Russian postal items from Russian Post.

> The answer is always one:

> Your shipment is at the export stage - it has been handed over to the 
> carrier for shipment between countries. At this stage, postal services 
> are not able to track the route of departure and, accordingly, reflect 
> information on their website. The export stage is not regulated by the 
> timing, as it depends on the workload, route, availability of flights.
> As soon as the shipment arrives in the country of destination, the 
> information should be updated. Please wait.

> Therefore, we believe that the package is not lost. And you have to wait.
===============================================

At the 2 month mark (5/25) was provided the following:

===============================================
> Hello

> You have 180 days to open Paypal dispute

> We have approx 100 parcels stucked in Moscow.

> Please wait

===============================================

I can only imagine what a logistical nightmare this pandemic has created for Meranom and many other sellers. With that said, I remain patiently optimistic that my mail person will one day deliver my first of hopefully many Vostok watches.


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

rockhardy said:


> Has anyone in the US received a shipment from Meranom since lockdown?


I've just ordered from Meranom few days ago. I've picked the UPS delivery option and arrived in less than 5 days.

My Russian Post package from Komandirskie.com is still stuck in Russia since March.

I would recommend if it's urgent, pay little for fast shipping.


----------



## Djokit (Dec 7, 2018)

My package has finally moved. Like the posters above, it was stuck at the "released by custom house" for weeks and has just changed to "released from Russia". Just be patient. It must be a nightmare for russian sellers too.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Yep, same exact shipping stall at Moscow 21.










Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Still waiting for two Vostok's, ordered months back. One from Komandirskie, one from Meranom. Have no clue as to their status.

In the meantime two other unrelated orders have been received- via WatchMann. One is a Marathon Navigator Pilot (this was in stock, bought it last week), the other is a factory-order Damasko DK11. Both of those were received with the past week. They were both ordered after the Vostok's. The custom DK11 took about 9 weeks to get to me including it first going to WatchMann and then being forwarded.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello

Many sellers from Russia stop sending orders abroad, because they lose money and goods when buyers open disputes and receive money first and then receive the goods with a delay.

Every day we receive 10-15 letters with a request where the parcel sent to the buyer is now located and when it will be delivered.

Unfortunately, we can't say the exact delivery time.

We send everyone a standard answer



> On our website we have a warning that the delivery time for
> orders may be 1-2 months or more.
> 
> there are huge delays due to covid19
> ...


Despite these explanations, some customers call us bastards, threaten us with the police, and write that we are scammers.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

Russian Federation – Inability to comply with delivery standards
Russian Post has advised that owing to the quarantine measures implemented in Moscow to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) and the fact that the principal office of exchange for imports is located in Moscow, Russian Post is unable to guarantee compliance with delivery standards.
As a result, Russian Post is invoking a situation of force majeure with regard to quality of service and remuneration for all categories of mail item (letter-post, parcel-post and EMS items) until further notice.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

For example we have approx 50 parcels stucked to Singapoure from March









But shipping with UPS - 3 days only.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I certainly don't hold Meranom responsible for my parcel's longer than expected stopover in Moscow. It will turn up when it turns up by which time I will have forgotten exactly what I ordered so it will all be a lovely surprise.

Also, this problem is not exclusive to Russia Post; I've a parcel arriving from the US via USPS which has been stuck in NY since May 13th - only 14 days less than my parcel from Meranom's sojourn in Moscow. 

I do get the feeling that some people seem unaware that there is a major international crisis on and that most airlines are not flying (and those that are are at a very reduced capacity); unless you're using the likes of FedEx, UPS, DHL with their own fleets you and the seller (and the postal service) are rather at the mercy of the commercial airlines.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I certainly don't hold Meranom responsible for my parcel's longer than expected stopover in Moscow.


I don't either, and I question the sanity of people expecting a parcel to travel halfway across the world in a few weeks unless they specifically paid for express shipping.

My perspective on posts like this are to help people know that they are not alone in having to wait for their package. People who have no information are probably more likely to cancel their orders.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Sleestax said:


> I don't either, and I question the sanity of people expecting a parcel to travel halfway across the world in a few weeks unless they specifically paid for express shipping.
> My perspective on posts like this are to help people know that they are not alone in having to wait for their package. People who have no information are probably more likely to cancel their orders.


No one should complain about a few weeks, it was longer than that for many of us before Covid-19. A few months is when it gets frustrating. Rather than add to my pile, I've halted further Russian purchases until I at least get the few that I ordered months ago and hope that things get better soon. 
Agree that threads like this are sort of a "misery loves company" thing.


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

I think it's time we should merge this thread with the other.


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

Sleestax said:


> ... I question the sanity of people expecting a parcel to travel halfway across the world in a few weeks unless they specifically paid for express shipping.


Speaking of half way around the world. A couple of years I ordered a parcel from Australia and decided to go cheap ($50 for a small box) and use surface mail. This was when everything was working normally, without Covid issues. It took 8 weeks!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

I really feel for the guys at Meranom. One of the best companies to deal with and buy watches from and they have a cast iron reputation. Yet, they still have to deal with people's frustrations about things they cannot change or control. It must be extremely hard to run a business like theirs at the best of times and so much more so right now.

At least if people visit WUS to find out what Meranom are like to deal with, they'll see lots of positive posts about them from people who know


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Object704 said:


> I think it's time we should merge this thread with the other.


Can we combine postage?


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Chill out, sit back, relax, enjoy being healthy, don't sweat the small stuff.

"The watches" will get there when they get there. And that could be a while.


----------



## rockhardy (May 19, 2020)

Just to be clear, when I asked if anyone in the US has received their shipment since lockdown, I was in no way agreeing with the guy who started this thread. This person was obviously overreacting, and clearly does not understand that once Meranom hands it over to their local post, they are not necessarily liable for what happens next.

Like someone said 'misery loves company'. I was just genuinely curious to know if and when the shipments will begin rolling into the States. It looks like one person in Canada has started receiving their orders, so hopefully it won't be too much longer here.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

Some tracks to USA

https://t.17track.net/en#nums=RO278376245RU,RO278383039RU,RO278095528RU

you can read information on russian post site:
https://www.pochta.ru/no-mail-exchange

translate with google.
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.pochta.ru/no-mail-exchange



> Mail exchange during COVID-19
> 
> In connection with the measures to prevent the spread of COVID-19, most countries have significantly reduced international air traffic or completely stopped it. More than 30 countries declared the termination of international mail processing or limited the time of work of postal facilities (a list of countries is given below).
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran Cisco (Jun 7, 2020)

You have to understand that it is logical that orders take longer because we are in a world pandemic situation. All countries in the world are the same and now you have to be patient until the orders arrive. The pandemic situation forces us to have a little patience. On the website they tell you before buying that orders can take 1 or 2 months, even longer. If you place an order now, it is normal for them to take longer.


----------



## Fran Cisco (Jun 7, 2020)

You have to understand that it is logical that orders take longer because we are in a world pandemic situation. All countries in the world are the same and now you have to be patient until the orders arrive. The pandemic situation forces us to have a little patience. On the website they tell you before buying that orders can take 1 or 2 months, even longer. If you place an order now, it is normal for them to take longer. Also, sellers are not to blame for all this going on.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Fran Cisco said:


> You have to understand that it is logical that orders take longer because we are in a world pandemic situation. All countries in the world are the same and now you have to be patient until the orders arrive. The pandemic situation forces us to have a little patience. On the website they tell you before buying that orders can take 1 or 2 months, even longer. If you place an order now, it is normal for them to take longer.


Yes, we all understand that. But, as a logical individual, I am trying to rationalize things. I would say Russia and Ukraine are relatively in the same situation (geographically and virus wise). Why I get numerous parcels from Ukraine but not from Russia? Then how come people who ordered months after me got their parcels but I did not. How is that the Russian posts decided that it is Ok to send later mail and not earlier? Also with all these computer systems, if would be nice to have a periodic update 'we have your parcels safe and secure, will mail as soon as we can'. This situation is unprecedented, agree. But there is so much more that can be done. Saying 'force major' is easy and cheep. I think some systems just keep milking the situation. Destroying (or letting thieves steal) thousands of parcels can save the postal systems millions of dollars (in shipping cost). I am not accusing anyone. Just stating that the resolution to this issue is long overdue.


----------



## Djokit (Dec 7, 2018)

Odessa200 said:


> I would say Russia and Ukraine are relatively in the same situation (geographically and virus wise). Why I get numerous parcels from Ukraine but not from Russia? Then how come people who ordered months after me got their parcels but I did not.


If there's one thing we've learned with this virus, it's that even with similar situations and even if they share a border, different countries can have diametrically opposed responses to the crisis.


----------



## Fran Cisco (Jun 7, 2020)

Odessa200 said:


> Yes, we all understand that. But, as a logical individual, I am trying to rationalize things. I would say Russia and Ukraine are relatively in the same situation (geographically and virus wise). Why I get numerous parcels from Ukraine but not from Russia? Then how come people who ordered months after me got their parcels but I did not. How is that the Russian posts decided that it is Ok to send later mail and not earlier? Also with all these computer systems, if would be nice to have a periodic update 'we have your parcels safe and secure, will mail as soon as we can'. This situation is unprecedented, agree. But there is so much more that can be done. Saying 'force major' is easy and cheep. I think some systems just keep milking the situation. Destroying (or letting thieves steal) thousands of parcels can save the postal systems millions of dollars (in shipping cost). I am not accusing anyone. Just stating that the resolution to this issue is long overdue.


On the website they inform you before buying that orders can take 1 or 2 months, even more. Therefore, a person has to know if it is convenient for him to buy now or not. That decision is made by the buyer and they tell you to take this into account when ordering (expressly stated on the website). In any case, I believe that all orders will arrive sooner or later.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Fran Cisco said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we all understand that. But, as a logical individual, I am trying to rationalize things. I would say Russia and Ukraine are relatively in the same situation (geographically and virus wise). Why I get numerous parcels from Ukraine but not from Russia? Then how come people who ordered months after me got their parcels but I did not. How is that the Russian posts decided that it is Ok to send later mail and not earlier? Also with all these computer systems, if would be nice to have a periodic update 'we have your parcels safe and secure, will mail as soon as we can'. This situation is unprecedented, agree. But there is so much more that can be done. Saying 'force major' is easy and cheep. I think some systems just keep milking the situation. Destroying (or letting thieves steal) thousands of parcels can save the postal systems millions of dollars (in shipping cost). I am not accusing anyone. Just stating that the resolution to this issue is long overdue.
> ...


True. But I ordered before the crises. Still waiting. And I am not talking about Meranom btw.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Djokit said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say Russia and Ukraine are relatively in the same situation (geographically and virus wise). Why I get numerous parcels from Ukraine but not from Russia? Then how come people who ordered months after me got their parcels but I did not.
> ...


True. But I also know that if consumers just sit quietly it will not motivate people who call shots to make the right decisions.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I ordered from them and chose UPS option and received it in 6-days I believe. I since ordered another and chose standard and it’s still in Russia. But I saw their disclaimer on shipping delays so I’ll wait. I’ve been happy with their selection and prices


----------



## rockhardy (May 19, 2020)

meranom said:


> Some tracks to USA
> 
> https://t.17track.net/en#nums=RO278376245RU,RO278383039RU,RO278095528RU
> 
> ...


Thank you for including this info. I see three successful deliveries, do you know how many this is out of? Or how many shipments total are pending to the US? Just trying to figure out if these were just three lucky packages that slipped through the cracks. Also my tracking info now says "Expired" https://t.17track.net/en#nums=RO278390922RU
Should this be cause for concern?

You guys are great. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

Expired reported by 17track means nothing. They are not the carrier, just a database fetcher making automatic assumptions based on age of data.

I hope by the time the package arrives, it won't become something like this when I open the box.
Original article: https://www.boredpanda.com/moldy-sh...cket&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

At the end of the day it’s not the end of the world to lose things.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Odessa200 said:


> Yes, we all understand that. But, as a logical individual, I am trying to rationalize things.


Don't even bother, its ludicrous. A few weeks ago the police would make you pay a few hundred quid for not having enough safety distance on the street and the media would crucify you for any security breach.

Today you can go prison shower close to anyone and protest in thousands on the street. Does this spread the virus? That question is not a sentence worth in the articles


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Believe me it's not Just Russia.

Three weeks ago I ordered something from a store 5 km from my work place and 27 km from home in Sydney (The strore was only open while I was at work) .
Tracking said it had arrived at my local sorting centre next day, me thinks fantastic I'm going to get it tomorrow .
WRONG 
Despite Australia post stating everything is now to be moved around this huge country by truck instead of aircraft and despite the fact the state borders are closed , My package managed to fly almost 3000 km to the other side of the country to Western Australia overnight.

And yes you've guessed right, It had to come back to Sydney by a truck driven in reverse all the way, 16 days to cover 27 km.

Also :-
I am waiting for three watches sent from Chistopol on April 1....I do hope Russia doesn't know about April fools day.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

caphesuada said:


> Expired reported by 17track means nothing. They are not the carrier, just a database fetcher making automatic assumptions based on age of data.
> 
> I hope by the time the package arrives, it won't become something like this when I open the box.
> Original article: https://www.boredpanda.com/moldy-sh...cket&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=organic
> ...


Missing the left shoe? WW1 boot fiasco springs to mind;-)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

We'll see how long my order takes - don't mind if it does drag on, I'll wait as it's my first from Meranom and I'll hopefully get up to speed and the last of the tools I'll need to fit the movement by the time it gets here (just need hand puller & presser, so I can swap dial & hands over)


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a couple of packages somewhere in the mail for close to 3 months now. Just ordered another one... Russian roulette is so addictive 

This is obviously just to make a joke. I've been very satisfied with meranom's services over the years. No doubt they will help whenever they will be able to--current situation seems to be beyond anyone's reach.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

It's not just Meranom or Russia Post. I've got parcels from the US (USPS) backed up in NY. The oldest one's been there for only 2 weeks less than my oldest parcel stuck in Russia.


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

This pandemic causes too much delay not only in Russia. I had a few purchases which arrived in time (thankful for it), and others which have been taking forever to come.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Sign of life in the Russian postal service:

2020-06-09 00:56
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail

2020-05-27 10:44
Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house

Not too bad as had been ordered mid-May.

Not yet at home but assuming it will eventually arrive, still another two in the system and one from Ukraine. It would make sense stop buying watches for now... but you know what.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> Sign of life in the Russian postal service:
> 
> 2020-06-09 00:56
> Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail
> ...


Ooooo. I wish the situation improves.... keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Well, my package entered the lottery today, we'll see what happens:-d:-!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Well, my package entered the lottery today, we'll see what happens:-d:-!


It doesn't seem too bad from Russia to the UK at the moment. Mine didn't take long at all, despite seeming to vanish for a short while from having any tracking update. Didn't you say you'd ordered one to mod? I'd be really keen to see before and after pics.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Not to mod, just a replacement movement, but planning on modding the bezel into a usefully lumed one.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

thewatchadude said:


> Sign of life in the Russian postal service:
> 
> 2020-06-09 00:56
> Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail
> ...


LOL! Your package is probably sitting right next to my Electronika!


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Look at the bright side, when your new watches arrive, you can now claim they are vintage :-!


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well so far only 75 days and nothing let's hope something shows in the next 30 days!


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

My package still says released by customs house in April 16 and it still hasn't updated since


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

agfa100 said:


> Well so far only 75 days and nothing let's hope something shows in the next 30 days!


Day 105 since ordered and released by custom house 94 days ago.
=DATEDIF("TheDateIOrdered", TODAY(), "D")+1

Too itchy for me, so when another batch is available, I ordered one more and this time paid for UPS delivery. Now 3 days after pickup, it is expected to arrive later today. 🤞


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

As well as my package from Meranom which like many others is currently on vacation near Moscow I am waiting three shipments from the USA - all New York(ish) area. The one ordered 11 May has just arrived in Roissy France which seems a really bizarre route to take from New York to Sao Paulo! The one ordered June 6 has just arrived in Rio (so I expect that to take another 4-6 weeks to get to Sao Paulo) and the one ordered June 11 is in Houston TX waiting for a flight to Brazil. I am really puzzled why a parcel going from New York to Brazil would be routed via Paris:-s


----------



## Quempas (May 11, 2019)

Everyone wants to see Paris in the spring. Even your watch. But I hope it goes straight to you after this detour!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I am really puzzled why a parcel going from New York to Brazil would be routed via Paris:-s


Think of the stories it will have when it finally arrives with you


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well while waiting for my slow boat from Russia I ordered another watch I have been looking at for the past couple of months. I had it on my watch/wish list and I did not get a e-mail but it was available yesterday so I placed the order and this time I went with the ups shipping, glad I did that as of this am 10 hours later when I looked again it was sold out. This one they say I should see it by Fri. next week, finally something if this shows I can then wait for the other two I have on order. This just means they will all show at around the same time knowing my luck or lack of.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

agfa100 said:


> Well while waiting for my slow boat from Russia I ordered another watch I have been looking at for the past couple of months. I had it on my watch/wish list and I did not get a e-mail but it was available yesterday so I placed the order and this time I went with the ups shipping, glad I did that as of this am 10 hours later when I looked again it was sold out. This one they say I should see it by Fri. next week, finally something if this shows I can then wait for the other two I have on order. This just means they will all show at around the same time knowing my luck or lack of.


You can't post that and not share the model number or a pic ;-):rodekaart


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

I guess your right, here's the model number

Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 420B34 It's the one with the gold/yellow sandwich face no date with the mesh strap. One of the few that I feel does not need to have anything changed on it.
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-420b34.html


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

I ordered an old Raketa from an Ebay seller on April 18th. It was dropped off at a post office in Moscow April 20th, and then the last status update on May 6th was "prepared for shipment from Russia." Radio silence since then. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## pmar4015 (Jan 22, 2020)

agfa100 said:


> Well while waiting for my slow boat from Russia I ordered another watch I have been looking at for the past couple of months. I had it on my watch/wish list and I did not get a e-mail but it was available yesterday so I placed the order and this time I went with the ups shipping, glad I did that as of this am 10 hours later when I looked again it was sold out. This one they say I should see it by Fri. next week, finally something if this shows I can then wait for the other two I have on order. This just means they will all show at around the same time knowing my luck or lack of.


I ordered from Meranom last week the 'Neptune SE 960743' via ups shipping.

Lighting fast progress until the watch landed in New Jersey. UPS status now indicates "Held at Warehouse".

Alas, I highly suspect there was a problem with the paperwork.

God only knows when I will receive ...........if ever


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

My second SE 420B34 arrived 3 days after pickup by UPS, came in via Louisville KY instead of New Jersey.
My first is still stuck in Russia since ordered in March.
Replaced the bezel and applied the antimagnetic Antarctica caseback.
Now I am just waiting for blue 12 hour bezel to be released again.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

agfa100 said:


> I guess your right, here's the model number
> 
> Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 420B34 It's the one with the gold/yellow sandwich face no date with the mesh strap. One of the few that I feel does not need to have anything changed on it.
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-420b34.html


I'm glad I asked now. That yellow dial is awesome! Thanks for the link


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for your picture, it really looks great, glad I was able to place that order. The one stuck on the slow boat from Russia is the Blue face one I first ordered back at the end of March. Hopefully that one will be my Christmas present. The only other Vostok Amphibian I have is a Radio Room I got in the group purchase way back in 2006 that we did not see until 2007. It still works fine but I don't wear it that much. Once my (missing Vostok's show up they will all get a picture posted)


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Got my Scuba dude from ChistopolCity this morning after ordering on 28 May. Two packages From Meranom are still showing as released bu customs on 6 and 13 June, although all ordered at the same time. Its a waiting game...









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

NerdThing said:


> Got my Scuba dude from ChistopolCity this morning after ordering on 28 May. Two packages From Meranom are still showing as released bu customs on 6 and 13 June, although all ordered at the same time. Its a waiting game...


Your delivery time is very reasonable. I've been playing the "waiting game" for 3 months now.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

The shipping status of my order changed Friday from "Customs clearance, Released by custom house" on April 5th to "Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange". Not sure what this really means, but I am glad to see an update nevertheless. The wait continues...


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

FrankDerek said:


> The shipping status of my order changed Friday from "Customs clearance, Released by custom house" on April 5th to "Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange". Not sure what this really means, but I am glad to see an update nevertheless. The wait continues...


I had the same status change happen on 2 of my orders from late April and early May. But what does it mean? Is it just meant to make us not lose hope, or might there be actual movement, we may never know.


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

FrankDerek said:


> The shipping status of my order changed Friday from "Customs clearance, Released by custom house" on April 5th to "Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange". Not sure what this really means, but I am glad to see an update nevertheless. The wait continues...


Means that bag or cart with your package inside got pulled out from storage, runs through the the same export routine again and waiting for a flight. If you are lucky, the shipment could be in the air and land in your country within a week to 10 days. Otherwise, that whole cart of packages will go in and out of Domodedovo and Sharaprovo in a week's time and back in the waiting queue again. In 2018, my package was running in circles and got Released from Russia 3 times, it took total of 45 days to arrive. Back then at least the status shows my package move in and out of the same places, now once released from customs house, it seems to be frozen in storage.

Today is day 98 since my package was released by custom house. I hope Russian Post have a FIFO policy.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

caphesuada said:


> Means that bag or cart with your package inside got pulled out from storage, runs through the the same export routine again and waiting for a flight. If you are lucky, the shipment could be in the air and land in your country within a week to 10 days. Otherwise, that whole cart of packages will go in and out of Domodedovo and Sharaprovo in a week's time and back in the waiting queue again. In 2018, my package was running in circles and got Released from Russia 3 times, it took total of 45 days to arrive. Back then at least the status shows my package move in and out of the same places, now once released from customs house, it seems to be frozen in storage.
> 
> Today is day 98 since my package was released by custom house. I hope Russian Post have a FIFO policy.


Almost a cool 100, yikes. These are certainly unprecedented times...

Ooh, the stories our watches could tell of their travels. The waiting is becoming a bit a a drag, I might violate the agreement I made with myself an order another watch while one is one the way.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

caphesuada said:


> Means that bag or cart with your package inside got pulled out from storage, runs through the the same export routine again and waiting for a flight. If you are lucky, the shipment could be in the air and land in your country within a week to 10 days. Otherwise, that whole cart of packages will go in and out of Domodedovo and Sharaprovo in a week's time and back in the waiting queue again. In 2018, my package was running in circles and got Released from Russia 3 times, it took total of 45 days to arrive. Back then at least the status shows my package move in and out of the same places, now once released from customs house, it seems to be frozen in storage.
> 
> Today is day 98 since my package was released by custom house. I hope Russian Post have a FIFO policy.


AINO

All in, none out


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

FrankDerek said:


> Ooh, the stories our watches could tell of their travels.


Yep, almost as good as those that go to fly on holiday when the French air traffic controllers go on strike:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well my SE 420B34 showed up today Fri. I ordered it last Fri night but this time I paid for the UPS shipping. This has got to be the best looking Vostok watch I have seen right out of the box the gold sandwich face and the mesh strap look great together. Now if the other two I have on order show, they have been on order since March I will then be able to set them all up and take a picture to post along with my Radio Room special from 2006 that was the first time I ever ordered a Vostok until this March. I am looking forward to expanding the family so to say.

Plus this new watch feels so much better then the old one from 2006.

Received today https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-420b34.html

Ordered in March https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/420se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-420b36.html

The other one ordered was the White Face Scuba Dude with no date.


----------



## MkVsTheWorld (Jul 11, 2016)

What duty or courier costs are there with UPS to ship from Meranom into the United States? I want to pick the UPS shipping but I don't know what gotchas to expect.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Some changes in status over the past week for my 3 packages on their way. Two are even signalled as arrived in my home country. First one was ordered on March 20, third one on June 11. Not there yet but looks encouraging anyway.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

MkVsTheWorld said:


> What duty or courier costs are there with UPS to ship from Meranom into the United States? I want to pick the UPS shipping but I don't know what gotchas to expect.


As far as I know, there are no customs duties in the USA when sending UPS


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

meranom said:


> As far as I know, there are no customs duties in the USA when sending UPS


I just received a watch last week and their were no other charges, make your choice and enjoy


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Just received a notification. A watch from Meranom ordered on the 28th May has just cleared Heathrow in the UK today.

I’m still sure the variability isn’t Russian Post but the destination.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Before the virus, I considered 1 month the normal wait..


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

My first order from them, placed 28 May, arrived today. Up until yesterday it was still showing as 'Released by Customs'. I didn't even know it had left Russia!

The one from 5 June's is still showing 'Released' but maybe that's on its way too?

Let's hope that it's the same for any other folk waiting for packages.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

NerdThing said:


> My first order from them, placed 28 May, arrived today. Up until yesterday it was still showing as 'Released by Customs'. I didn't even know it had left Russia!
> 
> The one from 5 June's is still showing 'Released' but maybe that's on its way too?
> 
> ...


Did the status get updated after delivery? I hope so.


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

It did. It changed to delivered and I got an email confirmation as well. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel Fazendas (Feb 4, 2019)

I’m still waiting for orders made with both Meranom and Komandirskie shipped in mid March (the 11th and the 18th).


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Order from Meranom: June 5 released from Russian customs.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

My order from meranom dated mid-March said as arrived yesterday (obviously I'm not home currently...). In addition to the usual tracking, I got a message from meranom saying the package has arrived. It shows that they take the delivery issue very seriously and keep a track of the packages, as they have claimed and shown several times in this thread. Those guys confirm they have good servive, thanks to them.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

My orders from Meranom and Komandirskie.com sent on March 23rd and 24th finally arrived in France over the past two days!


----------



## Dave51 (Mar 25, 2019)

Great news. I have some sent around the same time. Hopefully, they are on the way!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Kotsov said:


> Just received a notification. A watch from Meranom ordered on the 28th May has just cleared Heathrow in the UK today.
> 
> I'm still sure the variability isn't Russian Post but the destination.


Arrived today. Lovely. About 5 weeks.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Arrived today. Lovely. About 5 weeks.


Oh well, possibly another couple of weeks for my order then


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

mariomart said:


> View attachment 15328435


 That is funny.


----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

My order from Komandirskie.com, shipped on March 11th, has finally made it over here...
There's hope still...


----------



## bomptor (Sep 20, 2019)

My order was placed March 4 (meranom) it arrived today July 3 Calgary, Canada. I did not receive any updates after March 14 export of international mail. The labeling on package shows March 6 Russian postmark and received by Canada Post June 26. Remain patient they are moving.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

meranom said:


> As a result, the buyer still opened a dispute.
> 
> 20 days is the average delivery time to USA that was before the coronovirus epidemic. Now delivery times have increased.
> 
> ...


Exactly Dmtry. I watch a parcel travel round the world recently and it arrived in Australia and it stopped in Brisbane for a MONTH!! Eventually it arrived. I run a bipod business ( we make shooting bipods), we are waiting for so much stuff we need to make them as post is crazy slow at the moment. Some things arrive in days others take litterally months.
I ask people how many things have you ever ordered that never arrived?
Answer is it is non or very few. People need to relax calm down it will arrive, it is just a watch you wont die without it.
Post from Russia takes (to Aus anyway) 6 weeks AT BEST so add corona virus dont be surprised if it is months. It will arrive and it will be a surprise when it does, chill everyone.
Chris


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Cafe Latte said:


> Exactly Dmtry. I watch a parcel travel round the world recently and it arrived in Australia and it stopped in Brisbane for a MONTH!! Eventually it arrived. I run a bipod business ( we make shooting bipods), we are waiting for so much stuff we need to make them as post is crazy slow at the moment. Some things arrive in days others take litterally months.
> I ask people how many things have you ever ordered that never arrived?
> Answer is it is non or very few. People need to relax calm down it will arrive, it is just a watch you wont die without it.
> Post from Russia takes (to Aus anyway) 6 weeks AT BEST so add corona virus dont be surprised if it is months. It will arrive and it will be a surprise when it does, chill everyone.
> Chris


i politely disagree. Yes, there is no need for a heated arguments or anything like that BUT
You are talking about watches that you got from Meranom and can get another one tomorrow. What if I was hunting for a watch for 2 years? What if this watch is coming on sale only once every few years? Then, most vintage watches are quite fragile: old lume, old dial paint, old tired plexi. Do you think such watch benefits from months in some warehouse in god knows what thermal conditions? I am NOT requesting a refund from my sellers because it is not about money! And given that I am still getting the watches from every other country except Russia leads me to believe it is not just the virus to blame.... delay of a month is understandable. But lets count together: March, Aipril, May, June.... it is 5th month for me now...

On a positive note, these watches will be last that I will sell when I decide to pass my collection to the next generations of collectors. And I will ask for 1 million $!  Given the amount of troubles these watches caused me I think it will be a fair price! ?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Chill and pill


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Chill and pill


What else can we do. At least there is some movement in the international shipments!


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Odessa200 said:


> What else can we do. At least there is some movement in the international shipments!


I have no watches in transit from Russia but I paid for two watches over two months ago that are still 'on hold' in Italy and Germany. Sellers in both countries still say _"No shipping to Oz yet."_ 
So I wait. Patiently because there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## digdug (Jul 5, 2019)

Just another one to add to the list... Ordered a couple Komandirskies from Ebay on 20 April. Last update was 25 April "Processed Through Facility MOSKVA PCI-21".


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

Odessa200 said:


> What else can we do. At least there is some movement in the international shipments!


It's absurd really, your two countries are less than 100km apart! Someone should build a bridge or a tunnel.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Odessa200 said:


> i politely disagree. Yes, there is no need for a heated arguments or anything like that BUT
> You are talking about watches that you got from Meranom and can get another one tomorrow. What if I was hunting for a watch for 2 years? What if this watch is coming on sale only once every few years? Then, most vintage watches are quite fragile: old lume, old dial paint, old tired plexi. Do you think such watch benefits from months in some warehouse in god knows what thermal conditions? I am NOT requesting a refund from my sellers because it is not about money! And given that I am still getting the watches from every other country except Russia leads me to believe it is not just the virus to blame.... delay of a month is understandable. But lets count together: March, Aipril, May, June.... it is 5th month for me now...
> 
> On a positive note, these watches will be last that I will sell when I decide to pass my collection to the next generations of collectors. And I will ask for 1 million $!  Given the amount of troubles these watches caused me I think it will be a fair price! 😝


It always did take 1-2 months to get watches from Russia to Australia, I ordered and just wait, they always arrive. Now stuff is taking 1-2 month from destinations that normally take a week so big deal if it takes months from Russia they will arrive eventually. Re Meranom they are new watches anyway and designed to be very waterproof and take freezing and hot temps so a little holiday in a warehouse is not going to do new or older watches much harm. Chill they will arrive when you least expect it. I have a turntable cartridge that cost a lot of money coming from UK it stopped moving on the 22nd of last month, last parcel stopped in Aus for a month, not worth stressing over they will get here.
Chris


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Woohoo, shipping update!

Yesterday it pinged in The Hague after a while of radio silence. It is in country now and shouldn't take to long to get to me


----------



## MkVsTheWorld (Jul 11, 2016)

meranom said:


> As far as I know, there are no customs duties in the USA when sending UPS


When might the Amphibian Classic 110059 be back in stock?


----------



## rockhardy (May 19, 2020)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!


----------



## ejes (Sep 1, 2014)

I saw the same thing yesterday on mine. We must have things in the same shipment. I wonder how much longer now.



rockhardy said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15348184


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ejes said:


> I saw the same thing yesterday on mine. We must have things in the same shipment. I wonder how much longer now.


Me too, for two orders that were placed two weeks apart. Now at the mercy of customs and the USPS.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I just received a notification from meranom that my third watch has been delivered. I should find the three in my mailbox when I'll be back from lockdown de-location in a couple of weeks--if my local post service did what they say they did... always a bigger unknown than the Russian post office


----------



## lordpagano (Feb 8, 2019)

How come I just found this thread? 🤦🏻‍♂️
I've been waiting for months for a watch I bought from Vostok's official store, thinking that it got lost somewhere in transit... I mean, the tracking says that the item was released from customs and exported, so I assumed it had already left Russia. Now I know I just have to be patient and my package is not lost, just trying to catch a plane. 😊


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

lordpagano said:


> How come I just found this thread? 🤦🏻‍♂️
> I've been waiting for months for a watch I bought from Vostok's official store, thinking that it got lost somewhere in transit... I mean, the tracking says that the item was released from customs and exported, so I assumed it had already left Russia. Now I know I just have to be patient and my package is not lost, just trying to catch a plane. 😊


Or a ship


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

I ordered a watch from Meranom on 11/06/20 & this arrived from Chistopol today. I think 5 weeks is about the usual delivery time, so at least for new orders, things seem to be returning to normal.


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well my first watch I ordered back in March has just showed up on tracking in NYC first sign of life after clearing customs in Moscow on March 29. So if things keep working properly I hope to see it by Wed 07/22 I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> I ordered a watch from Meranom on 11/06/20 & this arrived from Chistopol today. I think 5 weeks is about the usual delivery time, so at least for new orders, things seem to be returning to normal.


That is a sweet watch indeed


----------



## rockytopsw (Apr 1, 2020)

I ordered one on April 3rd, just arrived in the US yesterday. I'd given up on it coming!


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well only the usps can give me the reason for this but it went from NYC to Norfolk Va and now back up to Fairfax, I am just outside of Wash DC "the great circle route" I guess!


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well I had one show up today that was not on my radar, when I got up today I had a e-mail from Meranom that I was getting a shipment today and it was at my post office. And the mailman just dropped it off this afternoon, I will wait and see if the other one I have been waiting for from March shows up tomorrow. It's really Christmas in July!


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

Speaking of Meranom, has anyone else noticed that the UPS shipping option is no longer available for US customers?


----------



## ejes (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine is en-route from NYC as of yesterday. Ordered in May. I'm hopeful I will see it by the end of the week.


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Object704 said:


> Speaking of Meranom, has anyone else noticed that the UPS shipping option is no longer available for US customers?


I wonder if that is because the shipping is almost back to normal? I know when I first ordered this watch back in March their was no offer of UPS shipping to the usa. Then in early July you could use UPS which I did and got the watch in 5 days. I wonder if it costs them extra also?


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

agfa100 said:


> I wonder if it costs them extra also?


I think they do.
I'm kinda sad they no longer offer the shipping option, it would been great to offer the option for those that want their package soon and willing to pay more for it.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

Object704 said:


> Speaking of Meranom, has anyone else noticed that the UPS shipping option is no longer available for US customers?


We ship with UPS worldwide.
If you have problems with order just write to us


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Since I received both watches I ordered in March one from Meranom and one from Scuba Dude in the last two days I placed another one I was looking at on order. Where the UPS option shows up is when you are filling out the info ie the drop down menu when you come to shipping it shows both the UPS option and the Free shipping. If you don't fill out the shipping info you will never see it.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I just posted in the "Virus and Packages" thread in this forum an image (so I won't bother posting the picture in this thread too since I guess most of us look at both) but I am very happy to report that Correios do Brasil (aka Brazilian Post Office) eventually managed to deliver my Meranom package today (it arrived in Brazil on the 10th).

Personally I'll stick with Russia Post for my next Meranom order; whenever UPS get involved I can almost guarantee customs charges are involved and for some reason they are always higher than the customs charges levied if another courier (e.g. DHL) is involved... ...absolutely no idea why that is the case but it happened to me in Australia and it's happened here a couple of times (and by customs charges I mean the import duty and not UPS or DHL handling fees).


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Ordered a Vostok 350514 on March 15. Arrived today, July 25. 132 days. Not too bad considering current worldwide conditions with the COVID-19 impact.
Two other two Vostoks I ordered early in 2020 arrived within several weeks.
Still awaiting a 4th Vostok ordered March 26th, a week and a half after the 350514.
The 350514 was ordered through Meranom and the one I am waiting on (460320) was ordered through Komandirskie.
I really do like the Vostok watch line. Good quality, accurate, durable, a real deal for the cost.


----------



## benbot517 (May 9, 2020)

I also just got mine from meranom, ordered in early May. It’s wonderful, and I’m gonna mod it a bit!


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Sort of an update here (see post #209 above):
Received an email regarding the tracking and delivery.
Just before the watch left Russia, it spent 'about' a month and a half idle.
Then is was quickly delivered to the United States.
Just after the watch arrived in the United States, it again spent about a month and a half idle.
Likely both of the idle periods were due to COVID-19 issues.
Delivery after that last 'hold' was quick.


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Purchase date 5/27/20
Arrived Christopol P.O. 5/28/20
Moved through various local distribution centers
Arrived Khimki distribution center 7/6/20
Arrived NY, USA 7/24/20
Progressing through system for delivery
Two months today from order date. Will be 2 months and a few days until delivery if it doesn't get stuck in the U.S. system. No guarantee on timely movement here either! Better than some have experienced.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

After almost 4 months my Pamphibian has arrived! Keep faith, they will arrive


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mine finally arived yesterday after being ordered in April


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Update to my post from 2 days ago:
Watch arrived safely yesterday. Two months exactly from order date. Pic from Meranom's website.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Got my order placed in May today!! I am confused however, the watch I ordered looks a tad different than what I received. I actually like the watch I received so I'm good with it but it's confusing. The model is 219524... the photo on top is from the sellers website where I ordered it and the bottom picture is what I received. The paperwork that came with the watch I received confirms the model # as being 219524. Same model number but two very different colors


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Bsw_sc said:


> Got my order placed in May today!! I am confused however, the watch I ordered looks a tad different than what I received. I actually like the watch I received so I'm good with it but it's confusing. The model is 219524... the photo on top is from the sellers website where I ordered it and the bottom picture is what I received. The paperwork that came with the watch I received confirms the model # as being 219524. Same model number but two very different colors
> View attachment 15371467
> View attachment 15371468


Are you referring to the bezel color? If so, I believe that this is simply a matter of lighting made by the seller when they photographed it.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

The number is 'right' for a 'gold' (TiN) case - third number being a 9


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I can understand variances in color due to lighting; but I don’t see any gold color at all in their photo. Looks like a chrome color to me.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

2020-06-06 02:19 Russian Federation, MR LC Vnukovo Cex-2 MMPO 102972, Export of international mail

Last line of tracking for an Elektronika ordered on 05/28. At least everyone else's posts give me some hope.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Bsw_sc said:


> I can understand variances in color due to lighting; but I don't see any gold color at all in their photo. Looks like a chrome color to me.


That's the trouble with photos, sometimes they are 'washed out', and the colours are lighter than they actually are.

Fairly sure that with the watch 'references',

The first two numbers are the case design

Third number is the case material (fairly sure that it's 0-stainless steel, 1- chrome plated brass, and 9- TiN finish)

The last 3 numbers are the dial design.

Daresay if I'm wrong (could easily be) an expert will be along with the correct information.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the information, good to know on the model # info indicating SS, chrome or tin. I will definitely keep that in mind when I order my next one. I like this gold tone though, so it's kind of a nice surprise


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Bsw_sc said:


> Thanks for the information, good to know on the model # info indicating SS, chrome or tin. I will definitely keep that in mind when I order my next one. I like this gold tone though, so it's kind of a nice surprise


There's not that many that have the gold tone - case styles 21, 43, 53 and 83 - and even fewer bezels, (I think only 2).
Only reason that I have found out all this, is that I've been looking for a case for a project and it's stuff that has stuck in my mind (did think about a TiN case, but the lack of bezels put that idea into touch (after a bezel that's got 5 minute divisions)


----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got my 2 watches after 4 months since ordered. Ordered a Komandarskie & an Amphibia on 23rd March. They shipped it pretty quick but shipment got stuck at Russian export dock. Meranom is very good in replying to the inquires. They also posted the timeline of the expected deliveries. Mine arrived on 27th of July. I would suggest to stay patient.


----------



## rockhardy (May 19, 2020)

Ordered March 19 > Arrived August 4 (138 days)

Worth the wait. Thanks Meranom!


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

More follow up from my earlier posts 209 and 211.
Ordered a Vostok 460320 from Komandirskie on March 26 and finally received it today, August 4th. 131 days. Almost the same amount of time it took to get the 350514.
Of course we all know this is caused by the COVID-19 pandemic fiasco.
The 460320 is really nice with the date and 24 hour wheels. And I like that the hands, indices and Arabic numerals are all lumed. You don't often see this much lume spread around on Vostoks.
The case seems to be chrome plated (brass I suppose? No big issue for me whether steel or brass.)
The slightly domed crystal of this model barely protrudes above the bezel. All my other Vostok's have very high crystals.
Two complaints:
First, the bezel is almost too tight to turn, almost as if it is frozen. Once broken loose, it goes around easily until you get near "12" where it freezes. And it does not seem to be able to be aligned exactly at "12". No big deal as I don't use the bezel anyway, and it is close enough. Vostok bezels seem to have gone from "too loose" to "too tight."
The second issue is they sent it with an extremely long "XL" Stailer strap. I guess I could wear it around my ankle as it is way too long for my 6.5" arm. Heh. Strap change time!
This is my fourth Vostok and I am very happy with all of them.
Low cost to purchase, accurate, durable, decent technology, and they are just plain "fun".


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Can’t be many parcels stuck now.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I had 3 packages coming from Russia, that took between 1 and 5 months to make the trip. All signaled as delivered in July--I was off in vacation. I called my national post office to make sure all had been effectively delivered. Coming back home a couple of days ago, only two parcels in the mailbox... So one stolen by my national post office workers (the new 059 Neptune)... When buying in Russia/Ukraine/wherever in the world, I always start shaking when the product arrives in my home country--never sure it will be able to finish off the trip for the last 10 kms or so


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> I had 3 packages coming from Russia, that took between 1 and 5 months to make the trip. All signaled as delivered in July--I was off in vacation. I called my national post office to make sure all had been effectively delivered. Coming back home a couple of days ago, only two parcels in the mailbox... So one stolen by my national post office workers (the new 059 Neptune)... When buying in Russia/Ukraine/wherever in the world, I always start shaking when the product arrives in my home country--never sure it will be able to finish off the trip for the last 10 kms or so


That's the trouble with having the contents listed on the outside of the package - lets everyone know what's inside, all ok if you've got honest delivery workers. Hopefully you'll get it sorted.


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well it seems the shipping problems are over I just received a 090914M with two extra case backs the Orca and the Small window back and the *Vostok Amphibia Universal Grille Bezel*, now to play with my other Vostok's to see which one's gets the new parts. Plus it only took 14 days with the standard free shipping.


----------



## JayR278 (Dec 24, 2018)

agfa100 said:


> Well it seems the shipping problems are over I just received a 090914M with two extra case backs the Orca and the Small window back and the *Vostok Amphibia Universal Grille Bezel*, now to play with my other Vostok's to see which one's gets the new parts. Plus it only took 14 days with the standard free shipping.


You're very lucky, my Vostok from meranom shipped out on June 23rd and hasn't moved at all since July 3rd. It seems that it's still in Russia but I can't get the Russian post to give me any details. I also did the cheaper shipping and I regret it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

agfa100 said:


> Well it seems the shipping problems are over I just received a 090914M with two extra case backs the Orca and the Small window back and the *Vostok Amphibia Universal Grille Bezel*, now to play with my other Vostok's to see which one's gets the new parts. Plus it only took 14 days with the standard free shipping.


Just for s*** and giggles, I've just ordered parts from Meranom and Komandirskie via Russia Post, and currently Komandirskie arrived to the US and Meranom is still in Russia according to last scanned.


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

It's all a crap shoot. I had some orders with no movement after cleaning customs in Moscow and then I get a message that the item is being delivered today it's at my local post office. No showing it clearing customs in NY Islip, just Boom it's here and out for delivery. You never know!


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

I just ordered a custom engraving on a case back from Komanndirskie let's see what the turn around is.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness. This weekend, the Elektronika resurfaced after two months of radio silence, this time at JFK Customs in New York. Today, it's in Illinois. I live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Oh my goodness. This weekend, the Elektronika resurfaced after two months of radio silence, this time at JFK Customs in New York. Today, it's in Illinois. I live in Pennsylvania.
> 
> View attachment 15390420


Seems like a lot of the watches are copying Nomad & Sergei & going on 'world tours' - just not getting any reports from their travels!


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Seems like a lot of the watches are copying Nomad & Sergei & going on 'world tours' - just not getting any reports from their travels!


one of mine also just took a detour across the USA for no reason.... o well.


----------



## agfa100 (Jun 24, 2006)

I have had a number of packages not just from Russia, but also the USA just go on a great circle route. I have had a few go to Texas and FL before they show up in Virginia and they were shipped out of IL. now they were book rate and free to me so it just what happens.

*(Admin Edit: Leave Politics Off The Forum Please)*


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Sent from Chistopol 24 march arrived today.....Hang in there everyone.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Sent from Chistopol 24 march arrived today.....Hang in there everyone.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

mariomart said:


> View attachment 15393419


Yours arrived yet?


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Yours arrived yet?


Not yet, but I'm starting to feel a "fizzing" in my groin, so they must be close


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

mariomart said:


> Not yet, but I'm starting to feel a "fizzing" in my groin, so they must be close


Still waiting for the Luch (not from Meranom), just about given up now, though they've said 30 days, (now 27) but if it's gone missing, doubt that they'd be able to replace it.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

The Elektronika is on my wrist!!!!! :-D

Shipped May 26th, arrived August 13th. Better late than never.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

I’m missing waiting...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> I'm missing waiting...


You'll have to order something!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> You'll have to order something!


I have but from Komandirskie


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> I have but from Komandirskie


Same here!   
Of course, you can also do what I've done, and ask for a notification of out of stock items - gets the 'waiting jitters' back!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

mariomart said:


> Not yet, but I'm starting to feel a "fizzing" in my groin, so they must be close


The watch is crossing continents and you are crossing incontinence.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

thewatchadude said:


> I had 3 packages coming from Russia, that took between 1 and 5 months to make the trip. All signaled as delivered in July--I was off in vacation. I called my national post office to make sure all had been effectively delivered. Coming back home a couple of days ago, only two parcels in the mailbox... So one stolen by my national post office workers (the new 059 Neptune)... When buying in Russia/Ukraine/wherever in the world, I always start shaking when the product arrives in my home country--never sure it will be able to finish off the trip for the last 10 kms or so


I have to reckon I misaccused my Postal service. They did not steal my package, they just give it to my neighbour who then left for vacation.... so long for the 'delivery against signature' feature ! But I finally got my package six weeks after delivery and four week after I had to consider it MIA.

EDIT: with a pic of the little troublemaker


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Kotsov said:


> I'm missing waiting...


The waiting is part of the fun indeed. Right now I am waiting for Barton straps from the US. I ordered them more than 2 weeks ago and it seems they haven't left the States, so it's not only Russia post who is slow. Maybe slow post is en vogue for former world powers


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

FrankDerek said:


> The waiting is part of the fun indeed. Right now I am waiting for Barton straps from the US. I ordered them more than 2 weeks ago and it seems they haven't left the States, so it's not only Russia post who is slow. Maybe slow post is en vogue for former world powers


Ouch


----------



## ZebW (Aug 25, 2020)

I didn't read this whole thread but I can say that I order something from meranom back in late March and I recieved it in about 5 months. I'm assuming that covid is to blame. I really like my vostok Komandirskie 65 so much so I want to order an Amphibian 420 model now. 

Question is do I order from Meranom again or try another place. I've heard they are the most reputable. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

ZebW said:


> I didn't read this whole thread but I can say that I order something from meranom back in late March and I recieved it in about 5 months. I'm assuming that covid is to blame. I really like my vostok Komandirskie 65 so much so I want to order an Amphibian 420 model now.
> 
> Question is do I order from Meranom again or try another place. I've heard they are the most reputable. Any suggestions?


Meranom are great.

An alternative is Komandirskie. I think they are both situated right next door to the factory.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

ZebW said:


> I didn't read this whole thread but I can say that I order something from meranom back in late March and I recieved it in about 5 months. I'm assuming that covid is to blame. I really like my vostok Komandirskie 65 so much so I want to order an Amphibian 420 model now.
> 
> Question is do I order from Meranom again or try another place. I've heard they are the most reputable. Any suggestions?


I'm in the UK, I find Komandirskie.com tend to get their deliveries here quicker than Meranom. I suppose as you're in the US it depends on which coast is nearest, east or west. If eastboard side, then you have the UK, France, Germany, Netherlands etc as first drops, then on to the US, if west coast I'm not sure if its so quick?


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

A Raketa I ordered from Russia back in April finally made it to me in the Midwestern US today. Never give up!


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

ZebW said:


> I didn't read this whole thread but I can say that I order something from meranom back in late March and I recieved it in about 5 months. I'm assuming that covid is to blame. I really like my vostok Komandirskie 65 so much so I want to order an Amphibian 420 model now.
> 
> Question is do I order from Meranom again or try another place. I've heard they are the most reputable. Any suggestions?


Ever since my package was hold up due to Covid-19, Meranom offer UPS shipping option and used it until July.

Since July, I've order from Meranom, Komandirskie, and Favinov via Russia Post everything looks like it's back to normal.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Sucks, but international shipping is just horrible right now. I'm sick of hearing covid excuses, but there's not much we can do about it.

I've been waiting that long for Rob to be able to return my refurbished Accutron from Thailand. He says incoming mail is okay, but it's been months since he's been able to return anything.

Might be experiencing something similar in Russia.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Finally my parcel from Meranom has arrived after five weeks, not too bad however I found a bad surprise: I ordered the 150 case endlink for my WUS special edition and I got a straight one:









Disappointed...besides that everything ok including this guy:


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Waiting over 5 weeks for an order from Komandirskie.

With another half a dozen to follow with several watches and parts. If they all arrive together I’m in a world of sh17 as the wife is still on furlough.

You and I know they are low value items but she isn’t going to see it like that


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> I ordered the 150 case endlink for my WUS special edition and I got a straight one:


Factory change position of drilled holes on 150 cases now and old 150
links not fit to new 150 cases.

Thus we send instead 150 link - links for 090 cases








Vostok Watch First bracelet links on 09/15/16/17 case


First bracelet links on 09/15/16/17 case Price per pair




meranom.com





and we now not sell this old links








Vostok Watch First bracelet links on 15 case


First bracelet links on 15 case Price per pair




meranom.com





we can send old links in next order, if you write about this in order comments


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

meranom said:


> Factory change position of drilled holes on 150 cases now and old 150
> links not fit to new 150 cases.
> 
> Thus we send instead 150 link - links for 090 cases
> ...


Thank you ver much Meranom, I thought I had written it, however I see the Orca caseback is now in stock again therefore I am placing the order specifying I would be needing the endlinks for the old 150 case.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

I ordered from Meranom on early May 2020 and it arrived in my country by Mid September (about two weeks ago). It took more than 120 days, but it arrived. LOL.

The guys over Meranom was kind to give me the new tracking number as the old one is no longer valid.


----------

